# Ferts



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Dwarf Hairgrass/Ammania/Lud Repens/Java Fern/Bacopia mint/Micranthemum Micranthemoides (BABY TEARS)/swords/Java moss/Wysteria.

Hi these are my plants. Everything from the hairgrass to the baby tears is new. A few days old anyways. What ferts do you recommend for them? I'm building up my planted tank and thought it would make more sence to go with encouraging new growth with the plants I have. Have you any advice?

Thanks for your input.
Happy hollidays!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I keep KNO3, Fleet type enemas, and Flourish. What type of substrate are you using? How much lighting? What are your water parameters? This info will help to determine what you should try dosing.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

What is kno3? I have roughly 4 watts per gallon and a sand substrate in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

KN03... potassium nitrate

With 4WPG are you injecting C02?

I dose Kent grow, Kent micros, Kent iron, KNO3 (Green light stump remover).


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

trenac said:


> KN03... potassium nitrate
> 
> With 4WPG are you injecting C02?
> 
> I dose Kent grow, Kent micros, Kent iron, KNO3 (Green light stump remover).


DIY co2 so far. Canisters are just to far out of my price range for now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would wait for 2-3 weeks before you start dosing ferts, if your plants have just been planted. DIY C02 is fine just make sure that you are injecting between 20-30ppm, you may have to use two DIY to get this reading depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

trenac said:


> I would wait for 2-3 weeks before you start dosing ferts, if your plants have just been planted. DIY C02 is fine just make sure that you are injecting between 20-30ppm, you may have to use two DIY to get this reading depending on the size of your tank.


I've got three so far for my 55 gal. Three two liters. I've started liquid dosing so far. I don't know enough about other ferts to try them so far. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Three bottles should be plenty of C02, I run two bottles on my 55G tank.

I'm not falmilair with liquid Docin so I don't know what it contains. You do need to add micras/micros, iron and maybe some other ferts depending on what your tank is lacking. I use the kent line of ferts... 
http://www.kentmarine.com/


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

trenac said:


> Three bottles should be plenty of C02, I run two bottles on my 55G tank.
> 
> I'm not falmilair with liquid Docin so I don't know what it contains. You do need to add micras/micros, iron and maybe some other ferts depending on what your tank is lacking. I use the kent line of ferts...
> http://www.kentmarine.com/


Liquid DOSING sorry. I was tired


----------

